# New member here but long time Trek rider....



## cal45 (3 mo ago)

Buying a new Trek Verve 2 Disc Low step this week. As I am a casual rider where I ride for exercise only (about 11-12 miles per week), Curious on how often the hydraulic disc system will need maintenance?

A little back ground, bought my 1st Trek back in 99 or 2000, a 800 Sport and it has been a solid bike. As I lost my left leg above the knee due to a motorcycle accident back in '82, it took me a little trial and error on what I needed to be stable and comfortable getting back on a bike. Needed 3 items: Hornless seat, left pedal extender, and a power strap to keep my prosthetic foot firmly on the pedal. (some pics below)

Anyway, feel like a kid again at 64 on receiving my new bike  Will be lurking here and probably asking some lame questions from time to time.

Current 20+ year old Trek 800 and my custom adds in order to ride




My new (2021 model) Trek Verve 2 Disc Low Step (just waiting for my seat, extender, and strap)


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Nothing special. 
1. Take it out after a ride or 2 and hit the brakes kinda hard going down a long hill if they don't have much grip. That will bed them in.
2. Get the thing that goes between the disks if you have your wheel off due to flat or something. If you clamp your brakes with the wheel out, you will be sorry.
3. I seriously doubt you'll ever need to replace the pads.


----------



## cal45 (3 mo ago)

duriel said:


> Nothing special.
> 1. Take it out after a ride or 2 and hit the brakes kinda hard going down a long hill if they don't have much grip. That will bed them in.
> 2. Get the thing that goes between the disks if you have your wheel off due to flat or something. If you clamp your brakes with the wheel out, you will be sorry.
> 3. I seriously doubt you'll ever need to replace the pads.


Thanks - I was reading up that the hydraulic needed to be bleeded as a maintenance item but wasn't sure what that reccommended interval (miles/hours) is. I'm not a hardcore rider so I'm thinking in my case, I should be good for a while.


----------



## MichaelMarmarad (4 mo ago)

cal45 said:


> Buying a new Trek Verve 2 Disc Low step this week. As I am a casual rider where I ride for exercise only (about 11-12 miles per week), Curious on how often the hydraulic disc system will need maintenance?
> 
> A little back ground, bought my 1st Trek back in 99 or 2000, a 800 Sport and it has been a solid bike. As I lost my left leg above the knee due to a motorcycle accident back in '82, it took me a little trial and error on what I needed to be stable and comfortable getting back on a bike. Needed 3 items: Hornless seat, left pedal extender, and a power strap to keep my prosthetic foot firmly on the pedal. (some pics below)
> 
> ...


You rock, I'm your age 63 with the same Mindset. Refurbished curb find Trek. Smaller fame is perfect for me. My disability is not adhering to the propeer rules of bike riding. Night Rides are out after crash and rib damage. Don't cough please. Your enthusiasm is the best riding force.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Disk brakes don't need to be periodically bled, for the most part unless you hang it upside down. 
It's like manf recommendations, if you look in your car maintenance manual, it says to change your brake fluid at certain intervals. Unless your racing on a track or it was parked in a lake for a couple of days, everyone pretty much ignores that recommendation.


----------



## cal45 (3 mo ago)

duriel said:


> Disk brakes don't need to be periodically bled, for the most part unless you hang it upside down.
> It's like manf recommendations, if you look in your car maintenance manual, it says to change your brake fluid at certain intervals. Unless your racing on a track or it was parked in a lake for a couple of days, everyone pretty much ignores that recommendation.


Yeah, that makes sense - Thanks, duriel


----------



## cal45 (3 mo ago)

MichaelMarmarad said:


> You rock, I'm your age 63 with the same Mindset. Refurbished curb find Trek. Smaller fame is perfect for me. My disability is not adhering to the propeer rules of bike riding. Night Rides are out after crash and rib damage. Don't cough please. Your enthusiasm is the best riding force.




If there's a will - there's a way.


----------

